
Dear Silicon Valley: America’s fallen out of love with you - doener
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/08/dear-silicon-valley-americas-fallen-out-of-love-with-you/?ncid=rss
======
Top19
The word “fallen” in the headline suggests something more. Tragedy.

I think this is the choice quote:

>You’ve moved from icon to joke — the show that bears your name is a cringe-
worthy, true-to-life satire. You’re churning out companies that are raising
hundreds of millions of dollars, and going bankrupt in literal satires of
themselves: a $700 million blood-testing company that never had any actual
results; a $120 million juicer with packets that can actually be squeezed by
hand.

